# Black-Ear Mantella studbook



## dmfrings (Aug 14, 2010)

I would like to know if anyone is maintaing a studbook for black-ear mantella in the U. S.? If not, is anyone interested in supplying data on their frogs so that i could begin to develop records on this species? I have not sen it imported for a number of years and think that it would be smart to begin record keeping for the propagation of a captive population.

Thank you,

David


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I assume you are referring to M. milotympanum? If so, I have a group.


----------



## dmfrings (Aug 14, 2010)

That is the one. I have a breeding group also and would like to develop a studbook for the species if someone else has not already done so. I have not raised any yet. They laid their first batch almost two years ago. They laid again last month and I a raising 29 tadpoles from that batch. They just laid again yesterday. It appears that there are only a small group of people working with this species in the U. S. I would like to do everything possible to keep good records and most importantly keep this captive group strong. Are you interested in participating in a projects like this?

Thank you,

David


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

That is why the ASN exists.


----------



## dmfrings (Aug 14, 2010)

OK I am new to this site. I give up, what is ASN?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

dmfrings said:


> OK I am new to this site. I give up, what is ASN?


ASN stands for Amphibian Steward Network. Here's a website with more info: 
Amphibian Steward Network | Tree Walkers International

Bryan


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

stemcellular said:


> That is why the ASN exists.


I agree with this statement, But wouldn't it be easy to post to this thread what line,how many,where you acquired for easy access. 
Think it would be great to do separate threads for all sp  would make it some much easier. Make it so...


----------



## dmfrings (Aug 14, 2010)

If the site allows that. It would list which breeder had how many of what animal and I do not know how publically individuals may want that data to be. Each breeder could be assigned a number or use their ID name which is most often different. If it needed to be kept amount the ones that maintain that species, there is a program called drop box where you can post almost anything for your "group". All of this could be worked out


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

dmfrings said:


> If the site allows that. It would list which breeder had how many of what animal and I do not know how publically individuals may want that data to be. Each breeder could be assigned a number or use their ID name which is most often different. If it needed to be kept amount the ones that maintain that species, there is a program called drop box where you can post almost anything for your "group". All of this could be worked out


You just described the ASN...which uses the ISIS database to track animals and lineages (i.e. the same system used by zoological institutions throughout the country to track and manage their species).

The TMP (Taxon Management Plan) is the working document that lists all known captive populations, importations and lineages of a specific species, and is the document used by the TMG (Taxon Management Group) to manage their frogs, trade breeders, etc: http://www.treewalkers.org/sites/default/files/Taxon_Management_Plan_-_Mantella_aurantiaca.pdf 

After one becomes a member of TWI, they can register to become an ASN Steward. Once they do so, they are given a steward ID number with which to register their animals and maintain a sense of privacy.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

skylsdale said:


> You just described the ASN...which uses the ISIS database to track animals and lineages (i.e. the same system used by zoological institutions throughout the country to track and manage their species).
> 
> The TMP (Taxon Management Plan) is the working document that lists all known captive populations, importations and lineages of a specific species, and is the document used by the TMG (Taxon Management Group) to manage their frogs, trade breeders, etc: http://www.treewalkers.org/sites/default/files/Taxon_Management_Plan_-_Mantella_aurantiaca.pdf
> 
> After one becomes a member of TWI, they can register to become an ASN Steward. Once they do so, they are given a steward ID number with which to register their animals and maintain a sense of privacy.


A couple people i know tried to go that route awhile back. No response to questions and took many months to get registered if at all. Paperwork and documentation was troublesome also... that still the case?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

That may have been the result of a switchover in coordinators for the actual program and e-mails/registrations not being forwarded. 

As far as documentation...it's as troublesome as zoological institutions are required to be in order for the tracking of animals and the longterm maintenance of studbooks to be successful. Otherwise you usually just end up with an initial surge of energy and excitement, then a steady slide into lack of participation which renders the entire project moot.


----------

